# Digital coaxial cable



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I have connected a standard RCA cable to the Digital Coaxial jacks between a DVD player and audio receiver- it seems to work just fine. 
Is there any advantage to using a one listed specifically as a Digital Coaxial cable?


----------



## Keith Turner (May 28, 2007)

G Rahn said:


> I have connected a standard RCA cable to the Digital Coaxial jacks between a DVD player and audio receiver- it seems to work just fine.
> Is there any advantage to using a one listed specifically as a Digital Coaxial cable?


Hey is this the G. Rahn that I stay with at Mrav's BBQ last year.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah.

The standard RCA cable is not the proper impedance for a digital coax. This can cause jitter and errors.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Keith Turner said:


> Hey is this the G. Rahn that I stay with at Mrav's BBQ last year.


Hey Keith!  Yep. I'm waiting to hear back from Marv on the date for the upcoming BBQ before I make arrangements- if you are coming over this year you'll have a place again. This time it'll be Ocean View tho.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The standard RCA cable is not the proper impedance for a digital coax. This can cause jitter and errors.


Thanks. 
I need to do some reading to determine how varying wire impedance works.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I was wondeinf this as well. Good to know that there is a difference.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I once tried a regular RCA as a digital coax from my transport to my DAC...and on some songs, it sounded like the CD was skipping and scratched. Put in a real 75 ohm cable and it was fine again.

You don't need to spend a ton of money for a good digital coax cable either. Blue Jeans Cable has them for a good price. My 6' coax using the teflon dielectric was a little over $20. And they are cheaper if you want their regular cable.


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

As long as they are 75ohm coax, then everything will work. You can use the yellow cable from a set of A/V cables. You can even use RG-6 with RCA ends.

-Robert


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

get some copper/copper RG-59 put on some RCAs and your done.

lazy? 

then crimp on some F connectors and use F to RCA adaptors

copper/copper means just that, no foil in the sheild, not a copper clad steel.

you could use copper clad steel like in RG-6 upto RG-6 quad shield.

to thick them maybe some RG-174, very thin

if you spend more then a couple of bucks for digital interconnects, pitty the fool



a cables impedence is mostly dictated by the termination side of the path for these low impedence devices


----------



## Keith Turner (May 28, 2007)

G Rahn said:


> Hey Keith!  Yep. I'm waiting to hear back from Marv on the date for the upcoming BBQ before I make arrangements- if you are coming over this year you'll have a place again. This time it'll be Ocean View tho.


I still have your #. I will have to hit you up sometime.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Maybe one of these here :
http://www.cablewholesale.com/catalog/digitalcoaxialcables.htm


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I've had no issues with short (3 ft or less) run with standard RCA cables, but they have always been of at least decent quality. I've used some buy-out streetwires interconnects on my digital coax for a few years now. Never had any issues with the home theater, whether it was on my dvd player or my dvr box. quality video rcas tend to be a bit more up to spec of "digital" cables, but i wouldn't go crazy spending money on ones specifically marketed as such.


----------

